# Hats off to the Bronco's



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

They whooped up on my boys, the are looking real 4-0 is an impressive start, especially when they were projected to be the worst team in the NFL.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Hats off to the refs that kept the game from going into OT, the two PI's in the last 5 seconds with no flags handed the donkeys a tainted win.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That's 4 games in a row now that the Broncos have gotten lucky wins. I'm guessing they finish the season 4 and 12...if they're lucky. In fact, I'm predicting they get beaten down so badly by the Patriots next week that the NFL will take one of their wins away, and they'll finish the season at 3 and 13. 8)


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> They whooped up on my boys, the are looking real 4-0 is an impressive start, especially when they were *projected to be the worst team in the NFL.*


don't know about the worst team... but for sure real close to it. I think those honors go to that High School team down in Oakland. And being a Co Native and a Broncos fan I love to see how bad the Raiders have been. I'm not sure what their record is since that Superbowl loss but I know it's awful. not going to debate refs.. that happens every game every sunday. you want to get technical you could probably call a holding or some infraction every down. a win is a win and a loss is a loss there will always be questionable calls on both sides of the ball for either team. I know My broncos aren't super bowl bound or even playoff bound. but wins are wins... I think had Romo been on his game the Cowboys would have won he was off target and looked really uncomfortable maybe that was the Denver D or just him being off. But holding the leagues leading rushing team to 74 yards is pretty darn good  Thanks Orvis1 for being a MAN and giving props where props are due.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

By chance did anyone see the steelers run last year. Fueled by a wealth of poor calls and good fortune of upper tier teams playing well below their abilities they waltzed into the super bowl and won it. I'm not saying it going to happen to the Bronco's but after last year anything is possible. As pitts-burg proved the best team.... or second or third best team, doesn't always win.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> That's 4 games in a row now that the Broncos have gotten lucky wins. I'm guessing they finish the season 4 and 12...if they're lucky. In fact, I'm predicting they get beaten down so badly by the Patriots next week that the NFL will take one of their wins away, and they'll finish the season at 3 and 13. 8)


 :roll:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > That's 4 games in a row now that the Broncos have gotten lucky wins. I'm guessing they finish the season 4 and 12...if they're lucky. In fact, I'm predicting they get beaten down so badly by the Patriots next week that the NFL will take one of their wins away, and they'll finish the season at 3 and 13. 8)
> ...


BRONCOS beat Patriots so now they'll be 4 and 0. Wahoo Postseason here they come.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> That's 4 games in a row now that the Broncos have gotten lucky wins. I'm guessing they finish the season 4 and 12...if they're lucky. In fact,* I'm predicting they get beaten down so badly by the Patriots next week that the NFL will take one of their wins away, and they'll finish the season at 3 and 13.* 8)


so does this mean that since the Pats lost to such a horrible 5-0 team that the Patriots will have a win taken away? good prediction :roll: I think you should continue to let Chris Berman play the roll as Swami there isn't a future for you in that.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure makes me feel better about the cowboys loss to them. The boys are playing down to there competition it is killing me. The bronco's are looking good and there division sucks so if they handle SD next week the playoffs should be a lock.


----------

